# WAGO 750-881 Web-Based Management (WBM) "verschwunden" Fehler 404



## KingHelmer (29 Juli 2013)

Hi leute,

nach einer Formatierung (oder schon davor? ich weiß es nicht mehr) fehlt das komplette WBM. Ich gebe wie gewohnt die IP meines Controllers ein und es erscheint Fehler 404 
*404 Not Found*

 Url '/WEBSERV\INDEX.SSI' not found on server

Auf die Visu habe ich Zugriff durch den direkten Link : http://172.19.51.102/plc/webvisu.htm

Weiß jemand woher das kommt und besser: wie ich es wieder hinbekomme, dass es funktioniert?
Ich habe den COntroller bereits auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und die IP erneuert. Keine Besserung!
Sowohl mit Firefox, als auch mit IE besteht dieser Fehler.

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter!

Danke schon mal und Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Wu Fu (29 Juli 2013)

Hast du nach der Formatierung auch extrahiert?

Evtl wurde auch im Menüpunkt "PLC Settings" bei "Web Visu" der Punkt "Set 'webvisu.htm' as default" anhehackt.
Ist keine Web Visu vorhanden, kann auch nichts angezeigt werden.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juli 2013)

Also ich würd hier auch auf das Extrahieren tippen.

Nochmal platt machen und dann das Spiel von vorne 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Juli 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich werds morgen probieren. Nein, hatte nicht extrahiert 
Dafür ist meine Visu fast fertig JUHU!
Man, was dieser eine kleine Haken bei "Komprimieren" ausmacht. Es wird jedes Visu-Fenster einfach mal 10fach verkleinert.
Und kein merklicher Performance-Unterschied, zumindest bei meinen Aufgaben nicht 

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Blockmove (30 Juli 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Man, was dieser eine kleine Haken bei "Komprimieren" ausmacht. Es wird jedes Visu-Fenster einfach mal 10fach verkleinert.
> Und kein merklicher Performance-Unterschied, zumindest bei meinen Aufgaben nicht



Interessant ist auch die Geschichte mit HTML5 / Ajax und was weiß ich noch.
Es basteln einige hier damit herum. Damit braucht man kein Java mehr und es läuft auch Android und IPhone.
Was - mir - noch fehlt ist eine vernünftige Doku. Meine HTML-Kenntnisse sind leider total veraltet :sad:

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## KingHelmer (30 Juli 2013)

Danke euch beiden!
Nach dem Extrahieren funktioniert es wieder.
Bin überglücklich 

Und meine Visu bekomm ich gerade auch ohne das Umständliche "Arbeitsgruppenverfahren" mit Passwort geschützt.
Läuft viel zu gut momentan.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Wu Fu (30 Juli 2013)

> Läuft viel zu gut momentan.


So etwas sollte man nicht zu laut sagen.

Freut mich, wenn das Problem so einfach zu beheben war.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## strgalt (12 August 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch die Geschichte mit HTML5 / Ajax und was weiß ich noch.
> Es basteln einige hier damit herum. Damit braucht man kein Java mehr und es läuft auch Android und IPhone.



Gibts hier schon was konkretes, oder vielleicht sogar was offizielles von Wago-Seite aus?
Bin auch stark an diesem Thema interessiert.

Danke


----------



## strgalt (12 August 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Dafür ist meine Visu fast fertig JUHU!



Wie siehts denn mal mit einer kleinen Kostprobe aus??? 

strgalt


----------

